
How to set a default browser on iOS (no Jailbreak) - smoser
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toIUs2lHoIk
======
coolspot
For those who can't/don't want to watch:

1) Install author's $8 app.

2) Put phone into restricted mode with Safari restricted.

3) Tap on a link opens author's proxy app which opens non-restricted browser
of choice.

~~~
smoser
It should be $2 right now. Maybe iTunes hasn't propagated the price change
yet. Thanks for the short description. Let me know if anyone is interested in
browser support besides Firefox or Chrome.

~~~
cerberusss
Youtube is blocked at my current location. Could you share an App Store link,
and the name of the app? And does it support Firefox for iOS?

~~~
smoser
Sure, the name is 'UpTime - Web Browser', link below, and it does support
Firefox. [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/uptime-web-browser-with-
keyb...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/uptime-web-browser-with-keyboard-
shortcuts/id910014282?mt=8)

